# Addons und ihre Keylogger



## ik4rus (27. September 2012)

Hallo.



Ich wollte von euch mal wissen welche ADDONS sicher sind.

hatte am vergangenen WE wieder WOW gespielt nach ner recht langen zeit abstinenz  (d3)
So nun fing dann da das desaster an. ADDONS über curse wie ich es sonst tat installiert (downloader) .
Bis dahin ging alles gut. wollte mich dann in D3 einloggen weil ich was verkaufen wollte kam fehler 3 und ich mich an den support gewendet. leider  erst keine reaktion.

nen tag später oh nein acc gehackt worden items verkauft worden gold verschickt. na klasse und das mit authentifikator. gm angeschrieben und er meinte ja ich hab wohl nen keylogger drauf.

Nur WO kam der her? System war erst einige wochen zuvor neu gemacht worden von mir war also fast nackig ohne Datenmüll etc.. Bis auf s&f und einigen seriösen seiten war ich auch nirgends drauf (bank, vertrauenswürdige Foren, ebay, Amazon)

ok Virenscanner nochmal durchgejagdt nix gefunden. AVG runter Norten360 drauf . fand auch erst nichts . plötzlich doch nen fund trojaner... Ich staunte nicht schlecht als ich sah wo er es gefunden hatte .. es war der curse installer.. 

soweit so gut system neu aufgesetzt , geärgert das ich panda start verpasse und ab ans iPad um zu schauen obs nen Zufall war. Fand recht schnell ne Antwort. Nein kein Einzelfall aber alles lag weiter zurück. 

Alle besagten das es an den Autoinstallern lag und diverse seiten (bzw deren D wohl gehackt wurden.
unter anderem hieß es da Curse (hab ich schmerzlich bemerkt) und auch buffed?! und glaube noch ne andere seite.
Ok thema installer erledigt.

Wollte mir dann heute von buffed Auctioneer runter laden . Schau in den Kommis lese was von keylogger und sehe schon wieder das grauen.



Nun meine Frage an euch.

Welche Addons sind sicher soweit das sie keylogger frei sind? oder alles wieder mehr wind ums ganze geschehen als nötig? will jetzt nich unbedingt wieder alles los sein.
Die Sufu spuckte mir was ähnliches zwar aus aber naja von 2010 wollte keine leiche beleben 



LG

Marco


----------



## nrg (27. September 2012)

Addons oder Plugins können nicht als Keylogger laufen da sie erst nach dem Einloggen gestartet werden. Zudem kann die LUA Schnittstelle von WoW nicht auf das Netzwerkdevice zugreifen. Solange keine .exe in dem Verzeichnis ist kann über Addons nichts passieren und die ist nicht zum Betrieb notwendig.

Ich empfehle dir mal einen Malwarescanner zu nutzen, also Spybot oder AdAware. Gegen die meisten Keylogger helfen Virenscanner nicht.


----------



## Zeldur (27. September 2012)

Nutzt du für den Curse-Installer das selbige Password wie für WoW? Oder in einigen Foren die gleiche Mailadresse und Password wie in WoW? Hatte seltsamerweise auch nach dem Start von Mop einen Haufen an Phishing-Mails zu Diablo und WoW im Postfach.


----------



## Fremder123 (27. September 2012)

Ich nutze schon recht lange den Curse Client, da es bisher immer hieß er sei sicher. Zudem ist er natürlich komfortabel. Bisher noch keine Probleme gehabt, trotz Online-Banking & Co. Das soll nicht heißen, dass es darum nicht möglich sei, nur halt bisherige eigene Erfahrung.


----------



## Trafalgalore (27. September 2012)

Ich persönlich nutze seit 1 Jahr WoW matrix für Addons und zum patchen,bis jetzt vollst zufrieden und kann nicht klagen.Habe aber trotzdem zur sicherheit noch n auti zum acc. dazu.
Mir stellt sich jetzt nur die frage wie kamen die bei dir rein trotz authenticator?!Keylogger schön und gut,haben deine addy und pw,aber wie kommen die an deinen Authenticator code?Der is doch jedes mal anders!
Weiß das jmd. interessiert mich tierisch!


----------



## nrg (27. September 2012)

Es gab schon 3 Wellen wo angeblich Accounts mit Authentificator gehackt wurden. Bis heute wurden alle angeblichen Hacks als falsch entlarvt. Entweder wurde der Authentificator erst nach dem Hack hinzugefügt oder es war erst gar keiner verknüpft. Wenn ich mich ins Battle.net einloggen will um was an meinem Account zu machen muss ich den Authentificator nutzen, selbst wenn ich mich am gleichen Tag mit der gleichen IP schon einmal eingeloggt habe. 

Das größte Sicherheitsrisiko ist immer noch der User selbst. Unsichere Passworte sind schon normal und das Passwort wird dann auch noch überall benutzt mit dem gleichen Usernamen und/oder der gleichen emailadresse.


----------



## ik4rus (27. September 2012)

um gottes willen nein  nutze nich pw und mail von curse für wow ) unsicher wars auch nicht bei der masse an sonderzeichen 
den auth nutze ich schon seid jahren also auch nich nachträglich eingegeben 

@trafa laut gm hätte der hacker alles sehen können was ich auch sehe auf meinem rechner.. dementsprechend auch den key. auf der wiederherstellungsseite konnte ich sehen zb das direkt nach fehlgeschlagenem d3 login auch derjenige in wow war und verkauft/verschickt hat.


Problem is ich bin ja nicht der einzige. meiner nachbarin unterstellte man vor 1-2 monaten sie hätte den auth weiter gegeben ^^ 

werd mal adaware laden und dann bei buffed die benötigten addons laden .


----------



## Fremder123 (27. September 2012)

ik4rus schrieb:


> @trafa laut gm hätte der hacker alles sehen können was ich auch sehe auf meinem rechner..


Das ginge dann ja aber weit über einen normalen Keylogger hinaus. Unsere Devs auf Arbeit können sich auch bei uns einklicken, dazu bedarf es aber einer speziellen Software. Sollte das bei Dir wirklich der Fall sein, wärst Du schon einem recht umfangreichen "Lauschangriff" zum Opfer gefallen - und dann wäre der Bnet-Acc das kleinste Problem.


----------



## ik4rus (27. September 2012)

ja dachte ich auch . aber in der zeit wo das geschehen is war eh nix wichtiges offen gott sei dank und das meißte erledige ich eh per pad von daher is nur battle.net betroffen gewesen. wie gesagt der zeigte nen trojaner bei curse an ... naja das habe ich ja hinter mir und alle pw´s ausnahmslos geändert worden


----------



## gOOvER (28. September 2012)

Trafalgalore schrieb:


> Ich persönlich nutze seit 1 Jahr WoW matrix für Addons und zum patchen,bis jetzt vollst zufrieden und kann nicht klagen.Habe aber trotzdem zur sicherheit noch n auti zum acc. dazu.
> Mir stellt sich jetzt nur die frage wie kamen die bei dir rein trotz authenticator?!Keylogger schön und gut,haben deine addy und pw,aber wie kommen die an deinen Authenticator code?Der is doch jedes mal anders!
> Weiß das jmd. interessiert mich tierisch! <img src='http://forum.buffed.de/public/style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wink.gif' class='bbc_emoticon' alt='<img src='http://forum.buffed.de/public/style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wink.gif' class='bbc_emoticon' alt='' />' />



Omg, WoWMatrix hat verdammt viele Keylogger und sollte eigdntlich langsam hier zensiert werden.

Ausserdem verstösst WoWMatrix gegen Lizenzbestimmungen.

Sowas sollte von keinem vernünftigen Menschen benutzt werden. 

Ich nutze Curse seit über vier Jahren und hatte noch nie Virenmeldungen.

Vielleicht sollte man doch etwas Geld ausgeben und sich nicht auf Free AV's verlassen.


----------



## Saji (28. September 2012)

ik4rus schrieb:


> unsicher wars auch nicht bei der masse an sonderzeichen



Sonderzeichen sind zwar für einen Menschen schwer zu erraten, für einen Computer aber leicht zu knacken wenn das Passwort zwischen 6 und 8 Zeichen lang ist.  Aber gegen einen Keylogger, oder in deinem Fall eine mehrere Megabyte große Spionagesoftware, hilft das alles nichts. Interessant ist dann aber trotzdem wie der angebliche Hacker den Authenticator ausgehebelt hat, der Code ist ja nur kurz gültig. Das bedeutet das der Hacker einen erheblichen Aufwand betrieben hat nur um deinen Battle.net Account zu hacken.

Ich vermute die Schwachstelle eher vor dem PC als in Curse.

Edit: in der Regel vergehen zwischen dem Loggen der Zugangsdaten und dem tatsächlichen Hack mehrere Tage, Woche, vielleicht sogar Monate. Es kann durchaus sein das die Daten bereits lange vor dem angeblichen Fund im Curse Client ausspioniert wurden. Ausspähen und ein Hack unmittelbar danach ist eher selten und deutet mehr auf einen gezielten Angriff hin als das man ein Zufallsopfer ist.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. September 2012)

der curse client ist im moment sauber, du hast den trojaner definitiv woanders her, der hack ist alt, oder es war kein trojaner sondern nur ein free scanner der curse wegen inet für nen trojaner hält. false-positive

und addons selber können sowieso keine viren/trojaner haben. zieh dir die addons halt von hand von curse, wenn du dem curse installer nicht traust


----------



## Malohin (28. September 2012)

Alternativ kannst Du auch den buffed-Client (nennt sich Blasc3) nutzen...


----------



## DoktorElmo (28. September 2012)

Dein Free-Scanner hat vermutlich ausgeschlagen, da der Curse-Installer ein Downloader ist, so wie viele Trojaner auch. Virenscanner , z.B. Avira, funktionieren so, dass sie Dateien nach bekannten Schemata durchsuchen und wenn sie meinen "Ah, dass sieht verdächtig aus!", dann schlagen die auch gern mal Alarm wobei es ungefährlich ist.

Sollte der Trojaner/Stealer/Keylogger wirklich über den Curse-Client gekommen sein, dann haben die Macher dieser Schadsoftware sicher lange damit zu tun, die in dem Fall unzähligen Ergebnisse auszuwerten, dementsprechend würdest du den Hack vermutlich erst Wochen oder gar Monate später bemerken. Ich kann dir also zu 98% Sicherheit sagen, dass der Virus woanders herkam.

Ich würde allerdings raten, keinen Client zu nutzen und die Addons einfach per Hand nach jedem größeren WoW-Patch upzudaten.
Auf wow-interface.com zum Beispiel findet man die Rohdateien immer in der aktuellsten Form und in denen können keine Keylogger sein, da dies bloß .lua Dateien sind.


----------



## Matchfighter (29. September 2012)

gOOvER schrieb:


> Omg, WoWMatrix hat verdammt viele Keylogger und sollte eigdntlich langsam hier zensiert werden.
> 
> Ausserdem verstösst WoWMatrix gegen Lizenzbestimmungen.



wo verstößt wowmatrix denn gegen die lizenzbedingung ? und ist das wirklich so unsicher ? 
ich mein ich nutz es nicht. Mache das ganze immer manuell aber kenne ein bis zwei kollegen dies 
nutzen und das schon sehr sehr lange ohne Probleme.


----------



## Dagonzo (29. September 2012)

ik4rus schrieb:


> Nur WO kam der her? System war erst einige wochen zuvor neu gemacht worden von mir war also fast nackig ohne Datenmüll etc.. Bis auf s&f und einigen seriösen seiten war ich auch nirgends drauf (bank, vertrauenswürdige Foren, ebay, Amazon)
> 
> ok Virenscanner nochmal durchgejagdt nix gefunden. AVG runter Norten360 drauf . fand auch erst nichts . plötzlich doch nen fund trojaner... Ich staunte nicht schlecht als ich sah wo er es gefunden hatte .. es war der curse installer..



Ich könnte dir noch dutzende andere Programme nennen, wo ein Virenscanner was findet,  bzw. es sogar selbstständig wieder löscht. Ein Beispiel wäre das kleine Blizzard-Programm das deine PC-Daten am Blizzard sendet, wenn du ein Betaprofil in deinen Account hinterlegst (um an Betatests teilzunehmen).  
Wenn man solche kleinen Programme runterläd muss man diese teilweise in eine Ausnahmeregel im Virenscanner freigeben, damit das Programm nicht gleich wieder gelöscht wird, bevor du es ausführen kannst. Aber es sind keine Trojaner im eigentlichen Sinne.

Wo du es sonst herhaben könntest? Nun Möglichkeiten gibt es da viele. Sicherheitslücken gibt es in Flash, ActiveX, Java, der Browser selbst...usw.
Vielleicht lag es ja gerade daran, dass du das System vorher neu aufgesetzt hast. Vielleicht waren zu dem Zeitpunkt ja auch nicht die benötigten Programme drauf, die es eventuell hätten verhindern können.


----------



## Ando2 (29. September 2012)

WoW Matrix verstösst dahinein gegen Lizenzbedingungen indem es keine eigene Datenbank besitzt sondern von anderen Datenbanken wie zb. Curse zieht ohne die Kosten zu haben und ohne Einwilligung der Urheber.



Deshalb haben schon einige datenbankinhaber die Anbieter von WoWmatrix verklagt sowie einige Endwickler haben sich angeschlossen.


----------



## Xidish (29. September 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> und addons selber können sowieso keine viren/trojaner haben. zieh dir die addons halt von hand von curse, wenn du dem curse installer nicht traust


Ich stimme Dir ja weitgehend zu.
Nur diese Aussage stimmt definitiv nicht.
Vor Jahren holte ich mir manuell eine neue TitanPanel-Version (dachte sie wäre neu).
Dabei enthielt sie einen Trojaner (kein Fehlalarm) - obwohl die Dateien ansich auf den ersten Blick sauber aussahen.
Und es kam nur von dem angeblich "neuen" Titan-Panel, wovon es tatsächlich gar keine neue Version gab.

Ansonsten hatte ich nie Probleme mit Curse.
Ich lass zwar nach Updates suchen (wenn ich den Clienten gestartet habe), downloade und installiere aber nur manuell.
Ich lasse den Clienten nie im Hintergrund laufen und alles automatisch machen.
Und mein Kaspersky untersucht die Downloads automatisch nach Schädlingen.



Matchfighter schrieb:


> wo verstößt wowmatrix denn gegen die lizenzbedingung ?


Wie schon gesagt, es hat keine eigene Datenbank.
Es verursacht bei anderen seriösen Anbietern nur hohen Traffic - 
und bietet die Downloads auch ohne Einwilligung der Modder an - also kurz und knapp: Datenklau.
So wurde auch WoWAcedotcom sehr geschädigt, welches imo mit die beste AddOnseite war.


----------



## Leviathan666 (29. September 2012)

Die Buffed- und Curse-Clients sind sauber. Bei dir ist es wie bei vielen anderen - ihr habt die Clients nicht von den offiziellen Seiten gesaugt.
Und die Aussage stimmt. Die puren Addons können keine Viren, Trojaner oder Würmer enthalten. Das funktioniert so nicht.


----------



## Xidish (29. September 2012)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Und die Aussage stimmt. Die puren Addons können keine Viren, Trojaner oder Würmer enthalten. Das funktioniert so nicht.


Siehe mein Post!
Natürlich kann im Datenpaket des AddOns ein Schädling (also ne Fremdexe) enthalten sein (wie auch immer er darein gekommen mag).
Das ist schon seit "Ewigkeiten" so. 

Zudem gibt es auch lua basierende Viren!


----------



## Trafalgalore (29. September 2012)

gOOvER schrieb:


> Omg, WoWMatrix hat verdammt viele Keylogger und sollte eigdntlich langsam hier zensiert werden.



Also das kann ich NICHT bestätigen!Hab schon sehr lange das Programm,und nie sicherheitsprobleme gehabt.BTW: Kaspersky vollversion 
Aber wenn dem so wäre hätten die damals locker meinen acc hacken können(kein authenticator) wenn´s da so viele keylogger gibt?!
Aber um beim Thema zu bleiben:
MIR wurde immer gesagt Curse sei voller trojaner und keylogger...naja muß jeder selber wissen und ausprobieren wo und wie er seine AddOns holt.Geredet wird viel im Internet...leider tatsache


----------



## Saji (29. September 2012)

Trafalgalore schrieb:


> MIR wurde immer gesagt Curse sei voller trojaner und keylogger.



Als jahrelanger Cursenutzer kann ich dir, und natürlich allen anderen, versichern das Curse sauber ist. Wenn da etwas drin ist, was nicht drin sein sollte, wurde es von einer externen Quellen gesaugt und nicht von Curse direkt.


----------



## Firun (29. September 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Als jahrelanger Cursenutzer kann ich dir, und natürlich allen anderen, versichern das Curse sauber ist. Wenn da etwas drin ist, was nicht drin sein sollte, wurde es von einer externen Quellen gesaugt und nicht von Curse direkt.



Kann ich auch bestätigen, ich hatte mit Curse noch nie Probleme dieser Art.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. September 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> <br />Siehe mein Post!<br />Natürlich kann im Datenpaket des AddOns ein Schädling (also ne Fremdexe) enthalten sein (wie auch immer er darein gekommen mag).<br />Das ist schon seit &quot;Ewigkeiten&quot; so. &lt;img src='http://forum.buffed.de/public/style_emoticons/&lt;#EMO_DIR#&gt;/wink.gif' class='bbc_emoticon' alt='' /&gt;<br /><br />Zudem gibt es auch lua basierende Viren!<br />


<br />Wer in nem addon.zip ne exe findet und die startet hats aber auch verdient<br /><br />Verbreite keine Falschaussagen. Es gibt keine lua Viren im wow Kontext. Es geht schlicht nicht<br />


----------



## ZAM (29. September 2012)

Unabhängig von WoW oder Addons  gab es in der Vergangenheit durchaus die Möglichkeit  das Zip-Archive so kompromittiert waren, dass der Extractor Schadcode ausgeführt hat. 

Aber Addon-Pakete an sich, also die reinen Zip-Dateien die dann ins Addon-Verzeichnis entpackt werden, können den Keylogger nicht selbstständig ausführen - auch WoW wird das nicht, da es in der Interface-Schnittstelle keine Exe-Dateien berücksichtigt - hier würde der Keylogger/Trojaner/Whatever erst ausgeführt werden, wenn er manuell vom Benutzer im Addonverzeichnis ausgeführt wird.

Wir bieten btw. generell keine EXE-Dateien als ZIP-Pakete an. D.h. ein Download der als unserer ausgegeben wird und kein Zip-Paket ist (außer BLASC selbst) stammt nicht von uns. Wir sind auch die einzige offizielle Bezugsquelle für BLASC, alle anderen Quellen sind nicht legitimiert.


----------



## Xidish (29. September 2012)

@ ichbinnichtschuld 

Nicht wollen alleine genügt nicht, man darf sich auch keine Mühe geben.
... oder auf Dich bezogen ...
Nicht wissen alleine genügt nicht, man muss auch noch gegegen Tatsachen besserwissen. 
Oder wie naiv bist Du?
Wenn es in lua geschriebene Viren gibt, kann es auch gut in WoW-Lua-Dateien sein.
Und bei mir in Titan-Panel war es damals ebenfalls keine exe!
Zudem gibt es auch selbststartende Exe - ohne, daß man erst auf die exe Datei klicken muß.

So ... und nun Ende ... sonst gibt's noch Reporte.

*edit @ Tikume:*
Habe es ja selber erlebt, benutze kein AntiVir und es hatte mehrere erwischt (war glaub 2009/2010).

*binraushier*


----------



## Tikume (29. September 2012)

Also ich sehe hier keine Tatsachen, nur eine Behauptung. Bisher hat es noch kein WoW-Addon gegeben das in seinem Quellcode einen Virus enthalten hat.
Ich glube sowas hätte eine wahre News-Welle losgetreten.
Und wenn AntiVir was findet kann man üblicherweise beruhigt sein bei dem Ding, es schweigt nämlich nur wenn es was zu melden gäbe


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. September 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> @ ichbinnichtschuld
> 
> Nicht wollen alleine genügt nicht, man darf sich auch keine Mühe geben.
> ... oder auf Dich bezogen ...
> ...


wow, das ist ignorant. Mich zu beleidigen weil du schlicht unwissend bist.
Es mag durchaus in Lua geschriebene Viren geben, das habe ich nicht abgestritten, aber die können im WoW Kontext!!! (s.o.) schlicht nichts machen. Nichts. Nada. Wow erlaubt Lua keinen Datei-/Netzwerkzugriff oder sonst irgendwas. Also wen würde es interessieren, wenn welche drin sind? Wenn Antivir darauf anspringt (Addons sind sowieso Open Source und Leute haben da Augen drauf) ist es mal wieder zu 99% eine Falschmeldung.

Selbststartende exen, nun wird es kurios. Das hätte ich gerne mal gesehen.

Die von Zam angesprochenen WinZip manipulierenden ZipArchive sind bei Curse nicht möglich. Als Entwickler kann man zu Curse keine zip-Dateien hochladen, nur Source Code, den Curse dann zippt. Man müsste sich also schon auf den Curse server cracken und ihn dazu zu bringen, Addons mit Virus zu packen. Dann wären aber nicht nur einzelne Addons befallen, sondern alle.


----------



## Leviathan666 (30. September 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Siehe mein Post!
> Natürlich kann im Datenpaket des AddOns ein Schädling (also ne Fremdexe) enthalten sein (wie auch immer er darein gekommen mag).
> Das ist schon seit "Ewigkeiten" so.
> 
> Zudem gibt es auch lua basierende Viren!



LUA ist eine Skriptsprache - speziell in WoW hast du mittels LUA weder Zugriff auf das Accountpasswort noch auf den Loginprozess.
Das schlimmste was passieren könnte wäre eine von dir ausgehende Spamattacke oder ggf. veränderte Einstellungen.
Und ob eine ausführbare Datei im Addon-Archiv enthalten ist, ist dem WoW-Addonsystem völlig egal.

Und das mit den selbststartenden Exe-Dateien ist so eine Geschichte für sich. Da frage ich mich wirklich wer hier naiv ist.
Du meinst sicherlich die Geschichte mit der autorun.inf. Eine ausführbare Datei startet sich nicht einfach automatisch.
Das wär ja traumhaft für alle Scriptkiddies.


----------



## DoktorElmo (30. September 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> @ ichbinnichtschuld
> 
> Nicht wollen alleine genügt nicht, man darf sich auch keine Mühe geben.
> ... oder auf Dich bezogen ...
> ...



Lua-Dateien können nur "gestartet" werden, wenn du ein Programm hast, welches die Anweisungen, die in einer Lua-Datei stehen, auch versteht. 
WoW ist eben so eines, welches aber die Lua-Funktionen auf ein Minimum beschränkt, um so unerwünschte Funktionen zu verhindern. 

Und nein, selbststartende Exe-Dateien gibt es auch nicht. Was man allerdings machen kann, ist, einen USB-Stick oder eine CD so zu präparieren, dass sie Dateien ausführen können, sobald man den USB Stick einsteckt.

"kein AntiVir" heißt auch nichts, gibt etliche Bezahl-Antivirensysteme, die weit schlechter sind.


Jetzt kannst du mich gern reporten, wahr wird deine Angstmache davon aber auch nicht ;D


----------



## ZAM (1. Oktober 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Die von Zam angesprochenen WinZip manipulierenden ZipArchive sind bei Curse nicht möglich. Als Entwickler kann man zu Curse keine zip-Dateien hochladen, nur Source Code, den Curse dann zippt. Man müsste sich also schon auf den Curse server cracken und ihn dazu zu bringen, Addons mit Virus zu packen. Dann wären aber nicht nur einzelne Addons befallen, sondern alle.



Soll vorkommen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. Oktober 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Soll vorkommen.


Soll oder ist? Das wäre echt böses faul.


Ich weiß nur noch das auf buffed mal links zu zip addons durch exen ersetzt wurden.


----------



## Xidish (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich meine "ist" trifft sogar zu - glaub' da war mal was mit curse, 
wodurch es auch mal ne längere Seitensperre hatte (also die Seite off war).

sry für den editierten Quote



DoktorElmo schrieb:


> - Lua-Dateien können nur "gestartet" werden, wenn du ein Programm hast, welches die Anweisungen, die in einer Lua-Datei stehen, auch versteht.
> - Und nein, selbststartende Exe-Dateien gibt es auch nicht.
> - "kein AntiVir" heißt auch nichts, gibt etliche Bezahl-Antivirensysteme, die weit schlechter sind.


- Lua. sind oft eingebettet - können aber auch komplett selbstständige imperative Programme sein.
- Natürlich gibt es selbststartende Exe (mag vielleicht blöd ausgedrückt sein - denke da nur Autostart beim Hochfahren etc.) - es gibt sogar Programme dafür, zum Umwandeln von exen in autoexen.
- ich benutze seit langer Zeit KIS - hatte nie Probleme damit (davor nutzte ich jahrelang Norman Virus Control - auch so gut wie nie Probleme)

greetz


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. Oktober 2012)

-man kann alles in ausführbare dateien umwandeln, selbst php, lua und python
-autostart ist nicht selbststartend. es geht nicht, das man eine datei auf der festplatte liegen hat, sie fest anguckt und plötzlich macht sie was, ohne das irgendjemand oder irgendwas dem OS sagt, gucke mal da auf der festplatte liegt was was du ausführen kannst
-solange man keinen von diesen adware fake dingern benutzt, ist man immer mehr oder weniger gut geschützt


----------

